# Is it locking up or am I just new?



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

I just switched the home phone lines to VoIP and thus my old original DirecTiVo would no longer call out. DirecTV just came a week ago to replace it with an R15. It's taken me a bit to get used to it and I have read up on it a bit.

I hate the two-push Guide but will fix that with the universal remote soon enough. I also hate that it doesn't have the TiVo backup after a FF and that it can't adjust the length or day of a show that changes during the season but I love the increased speed especially with respect to recording entire seasons. My TiVo was taking nearly 10 minutes to pull that off.

Anyway, twice now in the last week I've gone into that room to watch TV (the R15 is in our bedroom) and I've grabbed the remote only to find the R15 entirely unresponsive. Nothing I do seems to register. Every button push seems to be seen by the R15 based on the small flashing blue light but I can't bring up a guide or change the channel or power it off, etc. I've had to unplug it both times this has happened.

My question is, is this typical of the R15 or am I completely overlooking something obvious when this happens?


----------



## Sydeny (Aug 22, 2006)

I've had my R15 for a few weeks now and overall I am very happy with it. My biggest complaint (so far) is the lack of responsiveness from the remote, especially when changing channels. The info banner on top always seems to be about a channel behind. I have the latest update (10D3) and have preformed multiple red button resets. This has been an issue since I received the unit. Before getting 10D3 I did a reformat using down arrow record and it didn't fix the problem. I'm considering calling D* and asking for an exchange...

Syd


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Agrajag said:


> My question is, is this typical of the R15 or am I completely overlooking something obvious when this happens?


I wouldn't call it _typical_, but unfortunately it is fairly common. Your best bet to resolve is to do the reformat/reset (check the FAQ on how). You will lose all your recordings & SL's doing this, though.

How hot is your machine running?


----------



## jpl (Jul 9, 2006)

Agrajag said:


> I just switched the home phone lines to VoIP and thus my old original DirecTiVo would no longer call out. DirecTV just came a week ago to replace it with an R15. It's taken me a bit to get used to it and I have read up on it a bit.
> 
> I hate the two-push Guide but will fix that with the universal remote soon enough. I also hate that it doesn't have the TiVo backup after a FF and that it can't adjust the length or day of a show that changes during the season but I love the increased speed especially with respect to recording entire seasons. My TiVo was taking nearly 10 minutes to pull that off.
> 
> ...


First off, with the jog back that you mentioned on the Tivo (coming out of ffwd and hitting play doesn't jog you back on the R15) - there is a workaround that works most of the time (I had issues with inconsistency of this under 10C8, but appears to be working fine now with the new s/w version). And I got the tip from folks on this site. When coming out of ffwd, instead of hitting play, hit the jump-back/instant replay button (the one in the upper left with the counter-clockwise arrow). When it works right, I think it actually works better than the jog-back play on Tivo. It's more responsive.

As for your second issue, have you just tried a standard reset (press the infamous red button)? If not, I would probably try that first. One note, you'll lose most of your guide data when it comes back - if you've read many of the other threads, you'll note that the guide data is stored in memory. Lose power (even do a reset) and you lose all that. The R15 will give you a few hours of guide data, but that's it, until it rebuilds itself (usually takes, I've found, about a day to get back up to full guide data). And it'll make your todo list look totally out of whack beyond the next few hours. That'll correct itself as the guide data gets reloaded.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agrajag, that is not normal, typical like qwerty said but not normal. Where is your R15 in your room. Heat seems to be a big factor in it locking up so if you have it in a cabinet or something you might want to MOD the R15 to make the fan run all the time and see if you can get the R15 more airflow. If it's not heat related it could be because your doing alot of searches or moving/creating/delete SL that will usally cause it to lockup too. You can try putting into standby when your not using it and that will keep the heat down and let it do "housekeeping".


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

The lockup problems have pretty much been resolved with the latest two versions of the firmware. As cabanaboy stated, take a look at your units temp under settings. Hot units can cause this problem. Otherwise you may just have a bad unit and need to call DTV for a replacement.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

I'll check the temps. It is running in a cabinet below the TV and there's not a ton of space down there. 

Can someone point me to some mods for this? I'd be more than glad to pop in a better fan and one that runs all the time.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

The fan isn't the issue it's that it doesn't run all the time. I haven't done it yet to mine but here is a link someone else posted before. http://www.coolerguys.com/840556028932.html You might even want to move the R15 (if you can) or cut a hole in the cabinet to get better airflow.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

Can someone point me to this mod? The above link just points to a 4 pin Molex pass-through to 3pin power adapter cable. 

I can move the unit outside the cabinet but it won't be convenient at all.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

I believe carl6 moded his units. Check out http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=614149&postcount=12. You can search for more of carl6's posts or PM him.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

I now have the mod and appear to need it (Thanks Carl and Wolf). My system is running at 46 degrees Celcius which sounds pretty hot.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

46C seems about normal for most people.

My units, with fans running continuously, tend to run 38 to 42C. Without the mod, mine were in the 50's.

Both are in open, well ventilated locations with no other electronics underneath them. Typical room temps vary from 70 to 80F.

Carl


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

I tried replacing the fan with one with better CFM. It didn't help much as the fan doesn't turn on until it gets up to 54C (46C is not bad at all). I bought the Molex pass through from CompUSA for about $5. The stock fan plugs right into it and it makes a big difference.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

Just an FWI. Remember you should not hack leased units as you dont own them. 

If your unit is less than 6 months old ( I think it is), its leased.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Agrajag said:


> Can someone point me to this mod? The above link just points to a 4 pin Molex pass-through to 3pin power adapter cable.
> 
> I can move the unit outside the cabinet but it won't be convenient at all.


The mod is adding the molex pass-through and connecting the fan to the 3pin power adapter. That way the fan is on 100% of the time. I'm not sure if that is the correct part (someone else posted that and said it is what they used) but it is the correct way to mod it. The mod is for the molex pass-thought and runing the fan off the 3pin connector, right now the fan is controled by the R15's temp control. The fan that came with the R15 is a good fan they just didn't realize that there would be temp issues so they didn't turn on the fan all the time. Hopefully they will fix that in an update.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

The good old R-15 piece of junk is at it again.
Was supposed to record two shows today. Simple task right? Not for the beloved R-15.
Not only did it not record, it was locked up. Had to do a reset to even get it to come on. All this while it was in standby.
D* better get a software team that knows what they are doing and quit going to the elementary school to get their programmers.
Yes i am mad . This thing has been a piece since it was put into service.
The harder they try the worse they get!


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Why not get rid of it? Seriously if this box makes people this mad you should get something else. There are still plenty of R10 out on the market switch to that and you hopefully won't have the same issues that you're having now.



irmolars said:


> The good old R-15 piece of junk is at it again.
> Was supposed to record two shows today. Simple task right? Not for the beloved R-15.
> Not only did it not record, it was locked up. Had to do a reset to even get it to come on. All this while it was in standby.
> D* better get a software team that knows what they are doing and quit going to the elementary school to get their programmers.
> ...


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> Why not get rid of it? Seriously if this box makes people this mad you should get something else. There are still plenty of R10 out on the market switch to that and you hopefully won't have the same issues that you're having now.


Why should i have to switch?
It is not my fault that D* can't get their act together and provide their customers with a piece of equipment that does what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

irmolars said:


> Why should i have to switch?
> It is not my fault that D* can't get their act together and provide their customers with a piece of equipment that does what it is supposed to do.


As much as this pains me....I must agree with Clint. 

You don't like the R15, it's junk, it doesn't do what you want. Doesn't matter what DTV should have done or should do. In your mind DTV can't get their act together so why stick with the R15 or DTV? Go with a R10 or another DTivo or go with another provider and their version of a DVR.

The R15 is what it is. Nothing more, nothing less. If it's not for you dump it.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Of course you would all agree.
Evidently none of you have ever had a DVR that actually worked like their supposed too. And Tivo isn't the answer.

I just want D to fix this or take it off the market.
But after ten months I don't think they have any intention of doing either.


----------



## Agrajag (Jun 22, 2004)

In my view things have gone steadily down hill ever since DirecTV stopped letting anyone make receivers for them. Imagine what a mess cell phones would be if only the cell phone companies made their own brands.

The R15 is a nice receiver with some good ideas but it's also missing some amazing basic things, like rock-solid stability. Customer service cannot possibly be ahead with the costs associated to all the calls this unit must generate.


----------



## Bobman (Jan 3, 2006)

irmolars sounds like another Chris. Just glad there is a block user function here, makes the 2nd person I added today.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

irmolars said:


> Why should i have to switch?
> It is not my fault that D* can't get their act together and provide their customers with a piece of equipment that does what it is supposed to do.


I've had Tivo, ReplayTV, MythTV, used the TimeWarner DVR, DirecTV DVR. NONE of them are perfect some have problems others don't. I had about 4-5 reboots on my RPTV in about 24 hours and I hated it. Guess what? I no longer have it. When I don't like something I get something else to replace it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Wolffpack said:


> As much as this pains me....I must agree with Clint.


Am I supposed to feel insulted? :lol:


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

Agrajag said:


> In my view things have gone steadily down hill ever since DirecTV stopped letting anyone make receivers for them. Imagine what a mess cell phones would be if only the cell phone companies made their own brands.
> 
> The R15 is a nice receiver with some good ideas but it's also missing some amazing basic things, like rock-solid stability. Customer service cannot possibly be ahead with the costs associated to all the calls this unit must generate.


Actually DirecTV doesn't make any of the boxes. They have reference designs and yes they handle the software (well at least they do on the DVRs). But other manufactures make the actual boxes themselves.

Oh and as for Cellphones. NO cellphone is allowed on a providers network without many many many months of testing it to make sure it doesn't cause issues on the providers network. The phones themselves still need updates over time though. I have PPC-6700 (Windows Phone) and it has had 2 major updates since it came out about 5-6 months ago. I was also told there is another major update for it on the near horizon.


----------



## walters (Nov 18, 2005)

Clint Lamor said:


> Actually DirecTV doesn't make any of the boxes. They have reference designs and yes they handle the software (well at least they do on the DVRs). But other manufactures make the actual boxes themselves.


You knew what he was talking about, though. Back in the pre-DVR days when companies like RCA and Sony competed against each other to produce a better DirecTV STB. And the early DVR days when Microsoft and TiVo did the same. It made for better boxes, no doubt about it.


----------



## Clint Lamor (Nov 15, 2005)

walters said:


> You knew what he was talking about, though. Back in the pre-DVR days when companies like RCA and Sony competed against each other to produce a better DirecTV STB. And the early DVR days when Microsoft and TiVo did the same. It made for better boxes, no doubt about it.


I agree competition makes for a better product.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

irmolars said:


> Why should i have to switch?
> It is not my fault that D* can't get their act together and provide their customers with a piece of equipment that does what it is supposed to do.


Seems pretty simple.

You don't _have_ to switch.

Why _should_ you switch? Because you don't like it.



irmolars said:


> I just want D to fix this or take it off the market.


Most of us agree there are problems, but obviously opted to use it in it's current state. Seems kind of unreasonable that because you don't like it they should take it away from everyone.

But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

Clint Lamor said:


> I've had Tivo, ReplayTV, MythTV, used the TimeWarner DVR, DirecTV DVR. NONE of them are perfect some have problems others don't. I had about 4-5 reboots on my RPTV in about 24 hours and I hated it. Guess what? I no longer have it. When I don't like something I get something else to replace it.


I had UltimateTv prior to this. 5 years, not one problem.
No I am not a trouble maker or a complainer. I just want the R-15 to work as it should. Is that too much to ash for?


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Seems pretty simple.
> 
> You don't _have_ to switch.
> 
> ...


Thats like saying you will keep your TV, even if it only turns on when it wans too.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

irmolars said:


> Thats like saying you will keep your TV, even if it only turns on when it wans too.


No, it's not. That would make the TV largely unusable. My R15's are quite usable.


----------



## irmolars (Mar 12, 2006)

qwerty said:


> No, it's not. That would make the TV largely unusable. My R15's are quite usable.


Glad you can say that, because there are thousands that can't


----------



## Wolffpack (Jul 29, 2003)

Clint Lamor said:


> Am I supposed to feel insulted? :lol:


But of course! :eek2:


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

irmolars said:


> I had UltimateTv prior to this. 5 years, not one problem.
> No I am not a trouble maker or a complainer. I just want the R-15 to work as it should. Is that too much to ash for?


I understand where your coming from, I came from the UTV. My whole lifestyle for watching TV has changed with the R15. I check the todo list daily and if it's something I really don't want to miss I make sure that it is recording when it starts. I don't think I'll be full at ease untill the todo list and SL limit gets removed. And no that's not to much to ask for to want the R15 to work as it should.


----------

